# Please share your costume jewelry!



## maryg1

_*Mods, I don't know if this thread is appropriate here, so delete if it's not!*_

I'm thinking about buying a big ring, but since I don't want to splurge money on real jewelry I'm thinking about costume jewelry. I want something flashy, bling - bling. I'm curious to know if you buy costume jewelry and if you have any site or Etsy seller to advise. Thank you!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I don't have a seller to advise but I love costume. I don't have the funds for a lot of jewelery and I like to change around a lot...


----------



## daluu

nope, i'm not into costume jewelry. i like to keep my jewelry for a loooooooong time so i buy classic pieces that i can wear forever so i'd rather save up and splurge on fine jewelry.


----------



## Nishi621

I am really not a fan of costume jewelry at all. all of my jewelry is either 14k gold or sterling silver. that being said, I just recently fell in love with wanting a 14k bangle bracelet but couldn't afford it, i went looking on Etsy since so many people here seem to love to shop there.  i ended up buying 2 different sets of gold bangle bracelets from a woman named Allison mooney, they are gorgeous and look so real! Not sure this will change me into a costume jewelry person since these are the only costume pieces I own, but, her stuff is magnificent!


----------



## GOALdigger

maryg1 said:


> _*Mods, I don't know if this thread is appropriate here, so delete if it's not!*_
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a big ring, but since I don't want to splurge money on real jewelry I'm thinking about costume jewelry. I want something flashy, bling - bling. I'm curious to know if you buy costume jewelry and if you have any site or Etsy seller to advise. Thank you!


 

is there any other kind? LOL

I think I only have one pair of real earrings everything else is costume. I like to switch out a LOT. EVERYDAY.  So real jewelry wouldn't work for me.

It always seems like the cheapest pair become my favorite .lOL


----------



## lily25

Yes I buy costume jewelery , I just don't mix it with real. 
This is a "pearl" necklace I was wearing on New Year's party.





It's price, only 8 euros. 
I buy them locally from a big store with all kinds of costume jewelry, I can't recommend an online store.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I do buy costume jewelry, but I only buy vintage pieces.  Most of my pieces I do not wear. I buy them because they are pretty.


----------



## maryg1

thank you all for your kind replies! i totally understand what *daluu* says, I'm like that when it comes to bags.


----------



## mistikat

I have bought costume since I was a teenager. I have pieces dating back to the 1880s, so they certainly do stand the test of time, even more modern pieces. And I love mixing them up with gold and silver. 

For a fun cocktail ring that won't cost much, try Forever XXI. For more $, Swarovski does some great things. Also check antique and vintage shows, which are always fun to browse.


----------



## gabz

Offing buy a lot but am going to a Stella and dot party this month


----------



## skyqueen

I have a lot of lovely jewelry...mostly with diamonds. But I saw the Sorrelli line of costume jewelry at Norstrom's and bought a necklace/earring set. Made with Swarovski crystals...the jewelry pops. Everyone comments, really fun jewelry!!!


----------



## Mimster

I don't usually do costume jewellery but I am starting to appreciate them a lot more now, especially the vintage brooches.  I know that I am limiting myself by not buying online but I really like to touch the items before buying.  Besides, it is really fun to browse through vintage/antique shops on a lazy afternoon with a girlfriend or two.  

I think some of the best antique/vintage shops I've ever been into was out in Victoria and Quebec City.


----------



## alessia70

yup, i love Chanel costume jewelry


----------



## thegnome

Mimster said:


> I don't usually do costume jewellery but I am starting to appreciate them a lot more now, especially the vintage brooches.  I know that I am limiting myself by not buying online but I really like to touch the items before buying.  Besides, it is really fun to browse through vintage/antique shops on a lazy afternoon with a girlfriend or two.
> 
> I think some of the best antique/vintage shops I've ever been into was out in Victoria and Quebec City.



i love vintage brooches too!  I get cool ones from this lady  on etsy and then use them to hold cardigans closed in the front (like at my waist). 

I don't buy any other costume jewellery, really. I don't want to turn green!


----------



## NemoAndChula

Costume works if the pieces are well made and classy, classic, or vintage. I love seeing pieces like these on women. Costume is loads of fun and very expressive.
The kiddie styles will look silly on anyone other than a child. Young women can get away with those styles, not older women IMHO.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Honestly, I think that anything less than solid 18k gold (22-24 is better) is costume. 
That being said, I adore costume jewelry.  You can play much more. 
Vintage and antique stores are fun.  I love Ruby Lane


----------



## poppers986

i love costume jeweler, Noir and Cara have a lot of fun crystal pieces that aren't too expensive


----------



## onyva04

I love Stella & Dot. They have wonderfully made costume pieces, but they still come in sterling and gold plated. So the quality is still there. Check out their online website here.


----------



## mricci

i used to buy costume jewelry, but i now see it as a waste of money. it doesn't last as long as the real deal, and it's essentially just pretty looking junk (i.e. not something with real value, like precious metals and genuine gemstones, for example, would have). save up for the real thing.


----------



## Hekate

I love costume jewelry!  For one thing, it's a great way to "test" looks for the real thing to see if you want to save up for it.  I thought I wanted a shared prong eternity band until I tried wearing a two-carat equivalent fake - ouch!  And in the meantime, it's a fun way to diversify your look.  I love Crislu and the like, but for the love of mike, don't pay full price for them - they're frequently marked down at Nordstrom Rack and such.  Whenever I think about somebody paying hundreds for CZs, I cringe.

And beside the "fake" aspect, there's the perfectly real artistry that's explored by various jewelers in non-precious materials.  If Rene Lalique wasn't too good to play around with horn and enamel back in the day, you think his contemporary equals should eschew resins and synthetics?  Pfft!  There are some gorgeous pieces out there, vintage, modern, and otherwise.


----------



## jollywa

I didn't wear a lot of costume jewelry until I started watching "Boston Legal", back in the day. Candace Bergen's character, Shirley Schmidt, did the most amazing things with costume jewelry, especially necklaces and pins. So I started looking for good quality 'statement' pieces. I have some nice turquoise pieces, some amber and some vintage red coral. I would consider those to be costume jewelery. 

I do think there is a time and a place for cheap costume jewelry, too. Things that are fads or just trendy, I don't spend a lot of money on them.


----------



## canyongirl

For big, fun, sparkly & unique pieces I love Alexis Bittar.


----------



## Claudia

I have diamonds and gold, but to me, vintage costume jewelry, which I have been collecting for about 15 years, is charming and has an emotional appeal - "who wore this through the generations?  "What was she like?"  "what made her let go of this piece?" "did her grandma, mom, aunt, child, own it too at various points in their lives?"  Most of my pieces are signed, and I get them at local antique shows, on ebay, and from vintage shops...I have them from 1879 to the 60's - mostly in the 50's.  Also, one of the really nice things about buying vintage is that the prices are not "set in stone".  So, if a piece is going for $100, you might get it for $80 - depending on the dealer's mood, if you have something to trade, or the time of year (here the best shows are Oct. thru Feb.) 

My most beloved piece is a sterling charm "sweetheart" bracelet from World War 2, consisting of hearts with the names of the soldiers and/or loved ones engraved on the back of each heart.  The hearts range in price from $18 to $100.  It took a long time to collect the hearts (there are about 23: when I bought it, there were about 7).  Some are enamel (the most pricey, but all have some kind of carving: a scotty dog, an American flag, a flower, etc.  Today the bracelet would be worth hundreds, in emotional price alone!   (but I will never sell it)

and, as far as modern costume goes - has anyone checked out Guess's line, Betsey Johnson's, Rachel Roy, etc.?  fabulous..

Sorry for loooonng post, but I get very passionate about my vintage Costume Jewelry!


----------



## vhdos

I have lots of Chanel costume jewelry (several pairs of earrings, a bracelet, a necklace, and a gorgeous strand of pearls).  I love it


----------



## marina230

I have a very nice collection of fine jewelry (love diamond), watches. But, this year I got a lot of Costume jewelry and wear them a lot as well. It is very trendy now.
I do mix Fine jewelry with Costume jewelry. I consider wearing my E-ring, my wedding band with some Costume jewelry is mixing.


----------



## Pure-LA

I love the rose gold line from Ippolita, so yes!


----------



## mistikat

Claudia said:


> I have diamonds and gold, but to me, vintage costume jewelry, which I have been collecting for about 15 years, is charming and has an emotional appeal - "who wore this through the generations?  "What was she like?"  "what made her let go of this piece?" "did her grandma, mom, aunt, child, own it too at various points in their lives?"  Most of my pieces are signed, and I get them at local antique shows, on ebay, and from vintage shops...I have them from 1879 to the 60's - mostly in the 50's.  Also, one of the really nice things about buying vintage is that the prices are not "set in stone".  So, if a piece is going for $100, you might get it for $80 - depending on the dealer's mood, if you have something to trade, or the time of year (here the best shows are Oct. thru Feb.)
> 
> My most beloved piece is a sterling charm "sweetheart" bracelet from World War 2, consisting of hearts with the names of the soldiers and/or loved ones engraved on the back of each heart.  The hearts range in price from $18 to $100.  It took a long time to collect the hearts (there are about 23: when I bought it, there were about 7).  Some are enamel (the most pricey, but all have some kind of carving: a scotty dog, an American flag, a flower, etc.  Today the bracelet would be worth hundreds, in emotional price alone!   (but I will never sell it)
> 
> and, as far as modern costume goes - has anyone checked out Guess's line, Betsey Johnson's, Rachel Roy, etc.?  fabulous..
> 
> Sorry for loooonng post, but I get very passionate about my vintage Costume Jewelry!



Hear, hear! There are some stunning vintage costume pieces and some lovely contemporary things as well. I think both fine and costume jewellery have their place. There is a lot of poorly made gold jewellery out there too...


----------



## BigPurseSue

Claudia said:


> I have diamonds and gold, but to me, vintage costume jewelry, which I have been collecting for about 15 years, is charming and has an emotional appeal - "who wore this through the generations? "What was she like?" "what made her let go of this piece?" "did her grandma, mom, aunt, child, own it too at various points in their lives?" Most of my pieces are signed, and I get them at local antique shows, on ebay, and from vintage shops...I have them from 1879 to the 60's - mostly in the 50's. Also, one of the really nice things about buying vintage is that the prices are not "set in stone". So, if a piece is going for $100, you might get it for $80 - depending on the dealer's mood, if you have something to trade, or the time of year (here the best shows are Oct. thru Feb.)
> 
> My most beloved piece is a sterling charm "sweetheart" bracelet from World War 2, consisting of hearts with the names of the soldiers and/or loved ones engraved on the back of each heart. The hearts range in price from $18 to $100. It took a long time to collect the hearts (there are about 23: when I bought it, there were about 7). Some are enamel (the most pricey, but all have some kind of carving: a scotty dog, an American flag, a flower, etc. Today the bracelet would be worth hundreds, in emotional price alone! (but I will never sell it)
> 
> and, as far as modern costume goes - has anyone checked out Guess's line, Betsey Johnson's, Rachel Roy, etc.? fabulous..
> 
> Sorry for loooonng post, but I get very passionate about my vintage Costume Jewelry!


 
I have a collection of vintage costume too. And as you say pieces can have an emotional, historic aura that's hard to match. 

I've seen the WWII sweetheart bracelets on ebay and have been *so* tempted. Yours sounds really lovely and would love to see a photo if you get a chance. 

I have some Czech glass beads--with the box in which they were mailed to a lady in Chicago in the months before Europe went crazy just before WWI and the Czech glass factories were shut down. Has the Czech stamp and everything. 

And I have a giant fly amethyst sash broach from the Art Deco "gross bug craze."  

It's so much fun to speculate about who wore these things, and the nature of the times they lived in. The downside is that it is hard to get rid of pieces you never wear because they look just so cool.


----------



## lvpiggy

piggies love costume jewelry! chanel for necklaces, dior for earrings! Altho, for rings I only buy the real deal, because I feel like they suffer more abuse, and I always worry about losing stones b/c I'm just a clumsy little piggy like that. With real rings they will replace the stones for you! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Jasmine K.

I used to own a lot of costume jewelry but I'm moving toward owning more real pieces. I am the type to keep my pieces for a long time and it would pain me to see my costume pieces turn on me.


----------



## tbbbjb

For me it is real or nothing.  I would rather save up for fine jewelry that I keep forever and pass down to my dd one day.  Unfortunately, I do not get the instant gratification this way, as I have  to save a LONG time for my pieces.  I do not even wear silver (It turns my skin black, so I have always assumed that I am allergic) or lower quality gold (itches me and turns my skin green).  That being said, I have seen some amazing costume pieces on other people and if it sings to you and you love it, why not?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wish I could pull off costume, but I don't think it suits me.  I did just pick up a pair of Betsy Johnson skull earrings though, so maybe I'll start feeling more comfortable!


----------



## Arachne911

I like costume for trendy pieces. Real for classic. I had most of my real stolen :cry: so I am slowly building back.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I am sorry about your stolen jewelry....I also had the majority of my jewlery stolen a few years ago.
   I almost exclusively wear costume jewelry.  I LOVE IT!!!  I have some amazing and unique pieces and when it boils down to it...the jewelry I have missed the most (after my burglary) has been some of my costume pieces.


----------



## Ranag

I have been buying costume jewelry since I was a child...lol  I love wearing something very different each day.  I get very bored, very quickly with jewelry.  The only thing I will never buy as costume are rings.  I just cannot stand costume rings on my hands. Also, when I was much younger my home was burglarized and all of my fine jewelry was taken.   

I love Hermes, Chanel, Dior, etc, costume pieces.  I also love odd and interesting pieces from a variety of different places.  I even found a pair of silver-tone earrings at a drug store for five bucks that everyone in the boutiques think are expensive pieces lol!


----------



## twentyfive

I own only 1 or 2 pieces of costume jewelry since I prefer having something that'll stay with me for a long long time. But if you're considering buying a statement ring I suggest Accessorize  I've seen some really cute rings there, at affordable price too.


----------



## BigPurseSue

annemerrick said:


> ^^^I am sorry about your stolen jewelry....I also had the majority of my jewlery stolen a few years ago.
> I almost exclusively wear costume jewelry. I LOVE IT!!! I have some amazing and unique pieces and when it boils down to it...*the jewelry I have missed the most (after my burglary) has been some of my costume pieces*.


 
This was my mother's revelation too after she was robbed. The robbers just scooped everything off the top of her dresser, including all the low-cost costume. She missed the costume pieces the most, the crazy pendants and brooches from the 1960s, and all the little sentimental pieces.


----------



## loves

of course! love them!


----------



## Stephanie*

No, I don't buy it, I do have some Chanel costume from yrs back but thats all


----------



## megt10

I love the look of costume jewelry but I can't wear it. I too am allergic to almost all metals except gold mostly 18k or platinum. I can't even wear stainless steel. Even my watches have to be all gold.


----------



## irish_clover

I love real jewelry but also wear costume. It's cute and fun, especially if you are younger like I am.

I suggest checking out the jewelry racks at your favorite clothing stores. They always usually have something cute. I don't know if Blue Ruby is outside of Canada but that is one of my favorite stores for costume jewelry.


----------



## ColdSteel

It took me a while to like "bigger" jewelry but I love it now, much to the delight of my grandma. My mom and I have a lot of her costume jewelry and my favorite place for cheap thrills is forever 21.


----------



## Leah

Yes! 

I particularly love the accessories from Marni and Dries Van Noten (and occasionally Lanvin), and I love how they complement/modernize an overall look, that the more traditional jewelry (e.g. pearls) simply cannot.


----------



## nvie

I don't buy costume as I'm allergic to them. It's good in a way as I only save money for real jewellery.


----------



## jperiwinkle

alessia70 said:


> yup, i love Chanel costume jewelry



Agreed 
Pricey but just so timeless and worth it!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

*HERE IS HOW I DISPLAY MY COSTUME JEWELRY. I USED TO STORE MY JEWELRY IN A TRADITONAL JEWELRY BOX, BUT MY JEWELRY COLLECTION HAS GROWN OVER TIME AND I LIKE TO SEE WHAT I HAVE....HOPE YOU ENJOY!!!*

BULLETIN BOARDS PURCHASED FROM WALMART...FOUND THEM IN DARK WOOD AND SILVER (THE SAME AS MY BEDROOM SET!!)

















*JEWELRY DISPLAY ON TOP OF NIGHT STAND*


----------



## HighlyFavored1

*HAND TOWEL RACK USED FOR MY BRACELETS*






*TOOL HOLDER...NOW HOLDS MY DANGLE EARRINGS*






*EIFFEL TOWER JEWELRY HOLDER*


----------



## HighlyFavored1

*SECOND NIGHTSTAND WITH JEWERLY DISPLAYS*






*SHOT OF MY PAPER TOWEL HOLDER WITH MY LARGE BANGLES *






*EARRING HOLDER*






*GOLDEN MANNEQUIN *






*MY LATEST JEWELRY DISPLAY*






*AND FINALLY MY LAST PIC*


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow!  Great collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow! Great collection, thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks! I love thinking of new ways to display jewelry!!!


----------



## Jujuma

Great idea, and I'm happy to see someone else with a good size collection. Sometimes I buy stuff just cuz I like to look at it!


----------



## doreenjoy

I love every pic! It's like an art display.


----------



## doreenjoy

I love every pic! It's like an art display.


----------



## jmaemonte

Wow!  What a great way to display all of your goodies!


----------



## sweetie_sg

interesting!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## lily25

Whoa! You have a LOT of everything! It is amazing how you keep things organized, I'd be in a loss. 
I particularly like the black cage mannequin / new display, so chic!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

Jujuma said:


> Great idea, and I'm happy to see someone else with a good size collection. Sometimes I buy stuff just cuz I like to look at it!


 
LOL...Thanks! I try to wear every piece if I can, but then I see another piece of jewelry that I have to get....shame that I go into a clothing store and check out the jewelry section first before I do the clothing...LOL


----------



## HighlyFavored1

doreenjoy said:


> I love every pic! It's like an art display.


 
Thanks! I got a lot of ideas from watching youtube videos and shopping at Walmart, Dollar Tree, and TJMaxx for the jewelry holders/organizers or for everyday items (i.e. hand towel holder, paper towel holder, etc.) that can be used for organization.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

jmaemonte said:


> Wow! What a great way to display all of your goodies!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

sweetie_sg said:


> interesting!!! Thank you for sharing


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

lily25 said:


> Whoa! You have a LOT of everything! It is amazing how you keep things organized, I'd be in a loss.
> I particularly like the black cage mannequin / new display, so chic!


 
Thanks!!! I purchased the Black Cage Mannequin from Bed Bath & Beyond last week. They have some great jewelry organizers and displays!


----------



## kate83675

what a great job you've done with your jewelry displays, bet your bedroom is a fun place to play!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

kate83675 said:


> what a great job you've done with your jewelry displays, bet your bedroom is a fun place to play!


 
Thanks! I enjoy just looking at it while I lay in bed LOL...but I hardly have any more room to get more displays!!! What's a girl to do!!! LOL


----------



## Jujuma

HighlyFavored1 said:


> LOL...Thanks! I try to wear every piece if I can, but then I see another piece of jewelry that I have to get....shame that I go into a clothing store and check out the jewelry section first before I do the clothing...LOL


Me too! But think about it, great jeans, plain tank, great sandals...jewelry makes the outfit. And you have it forever. Spend a lot on the nice stuff and the trendy stuff you can always pick up at a pretty good price.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

Jujuma said:


> Me too! But think about it, great jeans, plain tank, great sandals...jewelry makes the outfit. And you have it forever. Spend a lot on the nice stuff and the trendy stuff you can always pick up at a pretty good price.


 
True....that's my problem LOL


----------



## bextasy

Great collection!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

HighlyFavored1 said:


> *HAND TOWEL RACK USED FOR MY BRACELETS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOOL HOLDER...NOW HOLDS MY DANGLE EARRINGS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EIFFEL TOWER JEWELRY HOLDER*



Your Eiffel Tower holder is so cute!  Everything looks so nice and organized!


----------



## arnott

The bulletin board idea is neat!  I'd like to try that.  Are those just regular thumb tacks you stick in them?  

I like your light purple bead necklace and cherry blossom necklace.  Where did you get those?


----------



## HighlyFavored1

bextasy said:


> Great collection!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

FlipDiver said:


> Your Eiffel Tower holder is so cute! Everything looks so nice and organized!


 
Thanks! I got it at TJMaxx. They have awesome jewelry displays!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

arnott said:


> The bulletin board idea is neat! I'd like to try that. Are those just regular thumb tacks you stick in them?
> 
> I like your light purple bead necklace and cherry blossom necklace. Where did you get those?


 
Thanks! Yes, I use regular thumb tacks. I bought the clear ones on purpose, as I wanted the jewelry to stand out on its own and not have the distraction of multicolored tacks.

The light purple bead necklace I got at one of those small stands in the middle of the mall. I think it was five necklaces for $10!!!...The Cherry Blossom necklace I got at a wholesale jewelry store in NYC between 28th and 34th street and Broadway. I don't remember the name of the store as they literally have over a hundred wholesale jewelry stores on Broadway. The purchase price (with earrings) was $5.75!!!


----------



## arnott

HighlyFavored1 said:


> Thanks! Yes, I use regular thumb tacks. *I bought the clear ones on purpose, as I wanted the jewelry to stand out *on its own and not have the distraction of multicolored tacks.
> 
> *The light purple bead necklace I got at one of those small stands in the middle of the mall. I think it was five necklaces for $10!!!.*..The Cherry Blossom necklace I got at a wholesale jewelry store in NYC between 28th and 34th street and Broadway. I don't remember the name of the store as they literally have over a hundred wholesale jewelry stores on Broadway. The purchase price (with earrings) was $5.75!!!



That's a good idea!  

Wow!  Are the beads plastic?


----------



## HighlyFavored1

arnott said:


> That's a good idea!
> 
> Wow! Are the beads plastic?


 
Yes the beads are plastic, but very sturdy!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Great collection!  I love the big pink flower necklace and earrings.  Where did you get that?


----------



## mcb100

sooo pretty! you've got some gorgeous costume jewelry there!


----------



## zjajkj

great way to display~~


----------



## HighlyFavored1

AntiqueShopper said:


> Great collection! I love the big pink flower necklace and earrings. Where did you get that?


 
Thanks! I got it at a wholesale jewelry store in NYC between 28th and 34th street and Broadway. I don't remember the name of the store as they literally have over a hundred wholesale jewelry stores on Broadway. The purchase price (with earrings) was $5.75!!!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

mcb100 said:


> sooo pretty! you've got some gorgeous costume jewelry there!


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

dinitegrity said:


> great way to display~~


 
Thanks!


----------



## wild flower

What a creative display,I love the idea!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

wild flower said:


> What a creative display,I love the idea!


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Splurgeface

I'm curious to know whether you only wear fine branded jewellery or do you also mix with costume / handmade / unbranded jewellery?  Does wearing costume jewellery with fine jewellery cheapen the look?

Do you feel the same about unbranded jewellery as you do about designer?


----------



## darkangel07760

I actually make my own beaded jewelry, and I think shopping on Etsy is lots of fun!  I have no problem with wearing unbranded jewelry.  I like what I like, andnot because of a designer label.  If I own a designer piece of jewelry, it is usually because it is unique to that brand, like the Love bracelet.  
I just don't like to wear cheap metals, I prefer sterling silver and real gold.  Other than that, I will wear whatever appeals to me!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Some of my favorite fine jewelry pieces are unbranded or unknown to me.  My favorite ring is 18k yellow gold, rubies & diamonds.  Have no idea who made it, but have worn it nearly every day for 10 years now.  

I think jewelry should be fun and not require angst and despair.  If you mix some stuff together one day and decide it doesn't go together later on, it's no big deal to take it off.


----------



## saligator

I tend to wear real metals (silver, gold, platinum) but unbranded jewelry mostly. Branded items seem sort of common in that everyone has them and that they are recognizable. I like things that have a more unique look.  I have a few costume pieces and mix them in sometimes.


----------



## missD

Totally!


----------



## irishlass1029

Kitsunegrl said:


> Some of my favorite fine jewelry pieces are unbranded or unknown to me.  My favorite ring is 18k yellow gold, rubies & diamonds.  Have no idea who made it, but have worn it nearly every day for 10 years now.
> 
> I think jewelry should be fun and not require angst and despair.  If you mix some stuff together one day and decide it doesn't go together later on, it's no big deal to take it off.



^This!


----------



## Moosey.

I don't mind unbranded or handmade, I just tend to stick to gold, platinum, etc, real gems. I don't ever buy costume jewelry though.


----------



## ladyash

I have costume pieces from my grandmother and I have a few necklaces that have glass beads one that my aunt made for me and one I won in a contest. I unfortunately don't own any branded jewellery other than my pandora bracelet. I just don't have the $$ to pay for a name. There are a few Tiffany pieces I would like and I would love to have a love bracelet someday if and when I get married. 
I am allergic to a lot of metal so I am more into saving to buy good quality pieces and I try to stick with real gold or silver etc but I can wear a costume piece for a few hours before I start to itch LOL!


----------



## jtc103

I don't buy a lot of costume jewelry although I have some given to me.  But I hardly wear costume jewelry except for when I'm going to the beach and I want to be more summery.  I wear mostly gold and a few platinum and one or two silver jewelry.  But not all of them are branded jewelry.  I buy mostly for the style and not for the name.


----------



## skphotoimages

I do still wear costume/unbranded stuff on occasion.  I have a silver marcasite locket from JCpenny's of all places that gets more compliments than any other item I own..ever.  I also lost a different necklace at a concert one night so my husband went to the giftshop and bought me a yellow princess cz necklace.  I don't even know if it's real silver, but I wear it because it reminds me of how sweet he is and how he's always taking care of me.  I wear it on a rose gold chain..I like the combo and it makes it a bit older and more unique..less cheap.   And then I do have and wear a few long silvertone costume necklaces that I wear layered with my finer things when I go out.
And with me, anything goes with bracelets.  I layer costume, leather, beads, cz, watches..whatever.  In fact I only have one Tiffany's bracelet (which gets layered in the mix), all my other bracelets are costume or silver cuffs from mexico sorta thing.
With earrings I don't have any options.  Allergies have me limited to my titanium cz studs.


----------



## Candice0985

The majority of the pieces I wear are either gold or platinum, with a few sterling pieces, I will buy the occasional custome piece from bcbg or on etsy. But the costume jewellery is for trends like tassles, or chunky bracelets, long necklaces, I will usually wear them for a few weeks then once or twice after that then I'm over them

As for branded, nope. I could care less. the reason I buy branded is because they are usually of a certain style and quality and I can justify it. an example is my recent purchase of the love bracelet- it stays on 24/7 so the cost per wear will eventually be low enough to justify the cost! 

there are some great non branded family owned stores. but I'm going to honest, working in the jewellery and watch industry and seeing all of the stores out there I would say the ratio of great quality jewellery stores compared to not so great quality (and 300% markup) is 1:10 easy. So If you find an amazing independent jeweller support them because they're rare!!


----------



## McLoverly

I wear lots of unbranded jewelry. When it comes to jewelry, the only brands I care about are watchmakers. I wear almost entirely 18k+ or platinum and certainly never feel it looks cheap. I don't really understand how a handmade platinum piece is in the same category as costume jewelry. I don't wear costume jewelry and do feel that it somewhat cheapens the look when worn with fine jewelry.


----------



## sjunky13

One of my favorite peices is a bracelet I had made. it is 18kYG and has 2c of diamonds sprinkled all over. The Artist was a real ccrazy nut and had to read my energy to make it. He wouldn't design it untill I was ready. he made us sit in a park and come back when I was ready to let my energy come to the peice. He was very eccentric and outrageous. 
He showed us a human skull on my first visit. LOL.
I pair it with my Cartier Love and other bangles. I love it as it has my essense inside. Haha.


----------



## chanel-girl

"unbranded" absolutely. My diamond studs and tennis bracelet are not "branded". I personally prefer it that way because you pay a premium for diamonds from lets say, Tiffany... I don't wear anything homemade and I have never really been into costume jewelry...


----------



## lily25

Not a fan of the brands, because they are overpriced and everyone wears their cookie cutter pieces. I prefer unique pieces and their price to reflect the quality.
I still wear costume, I love Swarovski and I would like to buy more crystal jewelry. I'm very picky when it comes to design and this is a problem with costume jewelry because they can't be custom made or altered.
Not a fan of the ethnic style / etsy style / acorn and macaroni in a string / obviously amateur made jewelry. They are ok for teens and children but not ok for grown women. I prefer finer jewelry even if it is not made of precious metal or real gems.


----------



## PorscheGirl

I don't wear costume jewelry. I do admire it on others, but I just don't feel right in it. Almost all of my jewelry is unbranded, except for watches. The only branded piece I have is is a David Yurman ring, 18k and diamonds. IMO his silver jewelry is overpriced and I've never bought any, but this ring is very unusual and I suppose I could have had a copy made for less, but I just bought the original.


----------



## kgirl<3

Love love love costume jewelry. Handmade too for that matter.

Branded or unbranded doesn't matter - I look for art.


----------



## Smoothoprter

sjunky13 said:


> One of my favorite peices is a bracelet I had made. it is 18kYG and has 2c of diamonds sprinkled all over. The Artist was a real ccrazy nut and had to read my energy to make it. He wouldn't design it untill I was ready. he made us sit in a park and come back when I was ready to let my energy come to the peice. He was very eccentric and outrageous.
> He showed us a human skull on my first visit. LOL.
> I pair it with my Cartier Love and other bangles. I love it as it has my essense inside. Haha.


 
Pics?


----------



## labrillant

I much prefer unbranded jewelry over branded.  Branded to me means there are a zillion pieces mass produced and stored in little plastic bags out of the sight of the customers.  The inflated price of branded jewelry doesn't appeal to me either - just because I overpaid for a piece of jewelry doesn't make it more precious to me.  I prefer unique pieces.  That's not to say that I never buy branded jewelry.  If a piece of branded jewelry really, really speaks to me, I'll sometimes swallow my pride and overpay for it.


----------



## digby723

Branded or unbranded doesn't bother me. A lot of my jewelry isn't designer (from Macys, Kohls, Ross Simons, etc) I just buy what I love. Also, I loveeeeee costume jewelry. I'll mix it with real stones, metals, etc and some of my costume stuff I've had for years.


----------



## soshesaid

I prefer jewelry that is of real metals and stones, but it doesn't have to be branded, as there are many artists out there designing jewelry I think is beautiful. I don't really follow trends in terms of jewelry, but buy what I love, so the designer name doesn't factor in except in terms of level of design and materials that are consistantly great with some houses. But to display the NAME of the designer? No. Costume if it's something Peggy Guggenheim would wear, sure, for the appropriate event.


----------



## gabz

well most of my jewelry is unbranded other then some sterling pieces from yurman or tiffany and pandora etc

i wear a lot of white gold/diamond pieces but i also love some costume stuff like thomas sabo, stella and dot, or just funky pieces i find when i travel etc. i like to mix it up (costume statement necklace, w diamond studs, my rings and a T&Co bracelet)


----------



## lovely_bag

I  combine costume and "real" jewellery (real in the sense of gold/silver/diamonds). 

I would understand if you asked if it is right to combine costume with real jewellery. But no-brand with brands?!?!
Anyone who is embarrassed to wear unbranded jewellery might suffer from serious brand enslavement.  
I wear a pair of unbranded diamond studs, why should they cheapen the look, only because they did not come in a blue box?  No way!


----------



## gabz

[QUOTE I wear a pair of unbranded diamond studs, why should they cheapen the look, only because they did not come in a blue box? No way![/QUOTE]


like this!


----------



## skyqueen

I wear both but tend to go with more obscure brands...Bondanza, Patterson, Le Criox, Kretchmer. Other then my watches...no big name brands.


----------



## Jeneen

yes I always mix and match and don't mind if it is unbranded. You don't need branded or real jewelry to look lush or expensive.


----------



## surfergirljen

I still wear some, sure! I love anything from the sea and find shells really beautiful so still wear some shell pieces, silver I've picked up on vacay...


----------



## queennadine

I don't care about jewelry being branded but I'm getting pickier about it being quality: gold or platinum, diamonds, etc.

I can't bring myself to spend lots of money on sterling silver anymore, so no Tiffany's or David Yurman for me! I'd rather spend the money on unbranded 18k gold or something equivalent.


----------



## gabz

1 thing I find is I'm not knowledgeable enough to know quality of stones in a lot of pricier unbranded pieces. How do u know where to go?


----------



## OlgaMUA

I mix it up depending on my outfit and where I am going


----------



## raleighgoods

I love mixing jewelry!! For example, right now I'm wearing an 18k rolex oyster perpetual datejust w/ diamond markers with a bunch of $5 beaded bracelets I got in morocco- I think high and low stuff makes it look more unique and fun! Of course for more formal occasions it isn't very appropriate to mix and match


----------



## lovely_bag

gabz said:


> 1 thing I find is I'm not knowledgeable enough to know quality of stones in a lot of pricier unbranded pieces. How do u know where to go?


maybe I am lucky - in my city are a handful of jewellers who sell high quality stones and jewellery. 

The one where I bought my studs said he simply can not afford to sell me a poor quality, because it is likely that someone who knows me knows the other jewellers and soon everyone in the city would know that he sells crap. It is a kind of a social controll that takes place in Vienna. Of course I refer to selected jewellers, private ateliers, family businesses - all settled in the city centre, all carry a "name", some are new, like 30 years in business, others already 3rd generation. I do not refer to the no-name jeweller in the outskirts. I would never buy expensive stones at a no-name-jeweller. 
And I would NOT buy from a SA, only from the goldsmith/owner/jeweller, hoping they know at least as much as I do (cut! cut! cut!!!)

My jeweller said something that makes sense: he said the most important thing would be to trust the person who is selling you the stones. And that is actually something that's impossible, how can you ever trust someone who wants to sell you something?
I liked that - he said he wanted me to trust him and in the same time he knew there is no reason why I should find him trustworthy. 

I trust the board on tpf in the jewellery box.


----------



## bbeeccaa

of course! I'm picky with jewelry that I classify as "the should be high-end/expensive" stuff like watches, pearls, and gems. but if it's random earrings/rings/bracelets I love browsing around Etsy, flea markets, making my own stuff. it's more unique in a way, because nobody knows where you got your eccentric jewelry from


----------



## Ratnapur

I have only unbranded jewelry (I can't wear costume jewelry, though, due to metal allergies...oh, poor little me...just FORCED to wear fine jewelry, sob, sob sob...)  I think I may have 2 pieces that are marked--a Sajen pendant, and a Rosaline necklace and earrings set. I don't think they'd be considered big designers, but I like their stuff.  I like unusual designs, often in sterling silver.  Many of the big brands are just too sedate for me--lovely though they are--but they just don't excite me for everyday wear.  I do have some "proper" jewelry, and I do wear it sometimes for, let's say funerals, weddings, job interviews, etc.


----------



## eye candy

If you asked me this question when I was in my teens, yes, I wore costume jewelry and love them!  Friendship bracelets, jewelry from Macy's, ..I wore them all.  

In my early 20s, I had DBTY necklaces, diamond studs, and some branded jewelry but nothing overly luxurious (i.e. Movado).  When I hit my late 20s, it's branded all the way (only because I had enough disposable income) .. Cartier, VCAs, Dior, Rolex!  Yes, my engagement ring and tennis bracelets are custom made - no point in buying a tennis bracelet for $40,000 when you could get it for $8,000 with a trusted jeweler.  Plus with an engagement ring, it's nice to have something truly unique so it's best to go custom IMHO.  

But when I travel overseas, I like to keep it simple.  I'll wear a nice Hawaiian seashell necklace if I'm hitting the beach.   It's kinda silly seeing someone with a VCA Cosmos necklace and a huge Rolex watch laying on the beach IMO.   And I keep my engagement ring at home when I travel overseas.  I don't want to be mugged.    Plus the DH won't let me for fear of attracting the wrong kind of attention.


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> One of my favorite peices is a bracelet I had made. it is 18kYG and has 2c of diamonds sprinkled all over. The Artist was a real ccrazy nut and had to read my energy to make it. He wouldn't design it untill I was ready. he made us sit in a park and come back when I was ready to let my energy come to the peice. He was very eccentric and outrageous.
> He showed us a human skull on my first visit. LOL.
> I pair it with my Cartier Love and other bangles. I love it as it has my essense inside. Haha.



WOw, your bracelet sounds amazing sjunky!  I wish I could see it.


----------



## shopbunny

I used to only wear costume jewelry or gold-fill jewelry. Now that I'm engaged I wear an engagement ring, but all my other jewelry is costumy. Some is higher-end (goldflll, or 14k mixed with fake gemstones or high end sterling)

i like big bold jewelry and layering and clunky stuff. the kind of jewelry I like would cost millions if it were made out of real diamonds and stones! So i have to settle for costume!


----------



## chicinthecity777

For costume jewellery, I only own pieces from Chanel, Dior, Hermes (enamel and leather bracelets) and Swarovski crystals. For fine jewellery, I have a mixture of branded (Tiffany and Hermes) and unbranded. But I have since decided I will not buy more costume jewellery piece and stick to fine jewellery which will last for a life time. I do mix up all my pieces and I don't think anything will cheapen anything else.


----------



## nchid2700

I am a total label whore who looooves costume jewelry. It's funny cuz on ANY given day, I'll be rocking $2000+ just in bracelets alone, and most of them are made of plastic...or brass...or gold-PLATED!  I think costume jewelry is so much funnn, and oftentimes opt to buy a logo-covered Chanel or LV piece, rather than something that's real silver or gold or diamonds.  Many people think I'm nuts to waste so much $ on something that isn't real gold, but it's what I like. 

I do love to mix high and low pieces too, though. I'll wear Tiffany pieces, LV keep it bracelets, alex and ani bangles...mixed with random bangles and leather wrap bracelets from the local market/street fair/festival.  I'll mix silver, gold, leather, along with handmade beaded pieces from music festivals...  I do like unique pieces, though, and not the same old stuff that everyone has...


----------



## pinkboopy25

I've never had a thing for fashion jewellery, always fine jewellery. Doesn't matter if it has a "brand" but I like real metal and real gemstones, not fake stuff.


----------



## loves

I have a beaded Tibetan necklace, that is the only one I would wear. I do not like obvious amateur pedestrian pieces made with cheap beads. Ok for kids and teens, not on adult women. However if i come across something exquisite, why not? The only thing is I have not seen any of that calibre yet.


----------



## Necromancer

All of my jewellery is unbranded, and around 50% of it was custom made by my regular jeweller. I wear fashion jewellery too. I'm loving beads at the moment - bracelets and necklaces.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

I like it all except handmade. I have both branded and unbranded real jewelry and branded and unbranded costume jewelry.

I only like costume if it's clearly costume and not meant to be passed off as real.

Unbranded can be nice as the pieces are more unique.

Is Swarovski considered costume?? I know it's crystal but it's not like it's gemstones.


----------



## taravuitton

I don't really care wich brand I'm wearing... If I love it I buy it.


----------



## boutiqueaddict

Of course!  I love to mix pieces when I do wear jewelry.  I have my staple fine jewelry pieces but love to mix in a little of everything depending on my mood or outfit!  Oh & I love Chanel costume jewelry too.


----------



## DB4me

I wear what I like, regardless of whether it's branded or not.   I tend to prefer the "less is more" style, so I go for the more classic style of jewelry.


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Well, it depends on where I'm going. 

Also, I tend not to discriminate when it comes to jewelry. I've found some of my most complimented upon pieces (stacking skinny rings, enamel bracelets, long pave and gold necklaces) on Etsy. Costume jewelry has a bad rep (thanks, Forever21), but with care and diligence, they last a looong time. Mixing fine jewelry and costume pieces isn't an issue, it can be done very tastefully.


----------



## butterfly_baby

i also wear what i like, i found these necklaces on etsy couple months ago and loved the idea. wouldnt know of any designer brand that does such necklaces..that's Illionois and NY as pendants 







love etsy in general..
xxxxx


----------



## Gnomesy

Does anyone wear costume or fashion jewellery, or just fine jewellery? 

What kinds of costume jewellery do you wear?

Where do you buy it from and how much would you spend on 1 piece?


----------



## Swanky

Very little . . . 

I buy a piece every once in a while from Anthropologie and only when it's on sale.
I don't think I've ever spent more than $200 on costume and I wouldn't spend that again.


----------



## lolakitten

I have some Hermes Costume Jewelry &.... well I just don't wear it. (& it was pricy!)


----------



## LeeMiller

I wear real, vintage costume, and non designer and designer costume.  I love mixing things up and while some of the Hermes and vintage pieces were pricey for me they're worth it because I can either resell them or use them for years to come.  Oh and I have a Chanel faux pearl necklace but Chanel's prices are too high for me given the quality IMO.  I think costume pieces add alot style wise.


----------



## nc.girl

I do wear some costume jewelry but I don't like to spend a whole lot on it, since it's usually nowhere near as durable as the real stuff.


----------



## Vintage Leather

*Does anyone wear costume or fashion jewellery, or just fine jewellery? *

I mix costume and fine, but I'm anti-trendy jewelry.  
When I buy costume pieces, I expect quality that is better than its better than I find in fine jewelry.  
I expect innovative workmanship and unique designs.  I expect the sort of pieces which become infamous in their own right.  


*What kinds of costume jewellery do you wear?
*

I have a deep an abiding weakness for mid-90s pieces and turn of the century pieces.  Isobel Canovas, Dominque Denaive, Dominique Aurientis, some Barry Kieselstein-Cord, vintage Dior and Schaparelli when I can find it.  Chanel during the Victoire de Castellane era.  And turn-of-the-century through Deco paste and sterling or 9c gold pieces.
With costume, you really are shopping for the design.  You look for something that takes your breath away and something that is unique.  


*Where do you buy it from and how much would you spend on 1 piece?*

I buy it from antique shops, consignment shops, charity shops.  I shop auctions, vintage dealers, my mother's jewelry box.  I look in dusty boxes at thrift stores and yard sales; I look in the Victoria and Albert gift shop.  
How much would I spend?  Depends entirely on the piece.  
If an item is unique, with exceptional provenance, and in excellent condition - I will pay in the four figure range.


----------



## elizat

I have CZ studs- various ones, I prefer them over diamond studs, which I have and don't wear. I like vintage brooches and pins and find those at antique stores and flea markets. I won't spend a lot on costume items though and don't buy designer costume (unless I found a great buy).


----------



## Swanky

Curiosity piqued! Why do you prefer cz studs over diamonds?


----------



## HauteMama

I don't see anything wrong with costume or paste. I just don't normally wear it myself. I have some, of course, but I almost never reach for it so the likelihood of me buying more is remote.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lolakitten said:


> I have some Hermes Costume Jewelry &.... well I just don't wear it. (& it was pricy!)



What is costume from Hermes???
I did not realize they made costume jewelry...all of mine is sterling, enamel, horn or gold....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Never.
I do appreciate and collect the beautiful vintage pieces....I love just having them..but never wear them,..sort of like many of my Hermes scarves. Crazy.
I feel like Chanel costume is a waste of money...wish I had never bought it back in the 90's.
My favorite piece is a beautiful snowflake/starburst rhinestone pin that my grandmother gave me years ago....iconic.


----------



## alessia70

elizat said:


> I have CZ studs- various ones, I prefer them over diamond studs, which I have and don't wear. I like vintage brooches and pins and find those at antique stores and flea markets. I won't spend a lot on costume items though and don't buy designer costume (unless I found a great buy).



im curious too, why do you prefer CZ over diamonds?


----------



## qookymonster

I do wear costume, I enjoy wearing bold statement pieces like big necklaces and earrings. I have a few pieces from J Crew and Kate Spade that I regularly reach for, and never fail to get compliments. They've held up pretty well, especially the KS ones as they tend to be gold plated. That said, I only buy on sale and don't think I've spent more than $200 for any single piece. 

Of course that will change when I finally get my grubby hands on a chanel pearl necklace... Working towards that...


----------



## lily25

Gnomesy said:


> Does anyone wear costume or fashion jewellery, or just fine jewellery?
> 
> What kinds of costume jewellery do you wear?
> 
> Where do you buy it from and how much would you spend on 1 piece?



I mix both fine and costume jewelry. I have a rather classic taste in both, but sometimes I will wear something trendy once and then never again, so for that kind of jewelry I choose cheap costume. Expensive costume jewelry is out of the question because real jewelry is an investment and something for the next generations too.

I like swarovski crystals and glass pearls,  one of my favorite places for affordable costume jewelry is Folli Follie & Swarovski, but I will shop in little obscure shops if they have a nice selection.
H&M has cute stuff too, and they are super affordable.

I will spend as much as 100 euro for a costume piece, no more.


----------



## gabz

i like to do high-low- mis real and costume pieces

my fave costume pieces are from Stella and Dot, Judith Jack, Coach and little artisan shops where i pick up pieces on my travels.


----------



## lolakitten

texasgirliegirl said:


> What is costume from Hermes???
> I did not realize they made costume jewelry...all of mine is sterling, enamel, horn or gold....



Leather bracelets (like the CDCs I bought I never wear) & enamels. I just end up putting them up for sale & buying jewelry from my jeweler.


----------



## Serina

I love costume jewellry... Betsey Johnson, ASOS, HM... but it HAS to be well-made! I allways scower for leftover-glue and flaws before I buy.


----------



## OlgaMUA

I wear costume... I like offbeat pieces that make a statement.

I choose real vs costume depending on mood, outfit, and occasion


----------



## elizat

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Curiosity piqued! Why do you prefer cz studs over diamonds?



I lose earrings quite often and I don't find screwbacks comfortable. So, when I lose an earring- as I am bound to- I haven't lost a lot of money. It's always the CZ studs I misplace as well- never anything else! Plus, as long as they aren't huge in size like 2 carats per ear, on your ears CZ can look pretty believable, if they are in a nice setting.

My studs are small too- maybe .40 or so. I used to have a larger pair, but I got rid of them because I never wore them (1 carat total). I guess I could buy another pair of diamond studs and insure them, so when I lost one, I could get it replaced. That would probably be every six months though!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Im only 15 but ever since I was about 3 years old my mom would take out this huge jewelry box that had a lock on it. Inside are all of my mother's family heirlooms that had diamonds, rubes, sapphire, emerald, pearl, every stone imaginable. I know it is all real and the fact that it still looks so amazing makes me want to only invest in fine jewelry. The part that makes me so happy is knowing all the jewelry can still be passed down generation after generation, except for 2 pieces of jewelry which would be the chanel mini studs I think are classic and still well made along with an Hermès Clic H bracelet because they are so fun with any outfit and if something goes wrong I can take it back.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I used to have more costume jewellery but have given away/sold/send to charity shops most of it. The only costume pieces I have now are Hermes leather and enamal bracelets, Chanel necklace and 2 pieces from Swarovski (which I never seem to wear any more). Costume jewellery can look amazing but they don't last long generally and I am really trying to decluster my wardrobe.


----------



## lolakitten

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Im only 15 but ever since I was about 3 years old my mom would take out this huge jewelry box that had a lock on it. Inside are all of my mother's family heirlooms that had diamonds, rubes, sapphire, emerald, pearl, every stone imaginable. I know it is all real and the fact that it still looks so amazing makes me want to only invest in fine jewelry. The part that makes me so happy is knowing all the jewelry can still be passed down generation after generation, except for 2 pieces of jewelry which would be the chanel mini studs I think are classic and still well made along with an Hermès Clic H bracelet because they are so fun with any outfit and if something goes wrong I can take it back.



Well said. That's a great observation for someone so young!


----------



## dustgirl

I do wear costume jewelry. I love my YSL Arty oval ring, and other pieces from House of Harlow, Gorjana, etc. I look for quality well made costume pieces. I am now investing more in "real" jewelry, but I feel like dabbling in costume lets me decide if certain styles will be worth the investment to me.


----------



## lolakitten

Are you ladies counting your silver as fine or costume? I've always bulked the silver into the costume category


----------



## jtc103

lolakitten said:
			
		

> Are you ladies counting your silver as fine or costume? I've always bulked the silver into the costume category



I think some people consider it fine jewelry but me personally I don't because even if it's considered 'precious' metal, it's such a cheap metal that jewellers sell for sooooo much.  It is worth around $30 per ounce whereas gold is around $1600 and platinum around $1400.  Mind you I also don't consider anything under 14K fine jewelry.  Some silver pieces that are name brands will have better resale value but only because of the name and not really its    real value.  

That's my opinion


----------



## lolakitten

jtc103 said:


> I think some people consider it fine jewelry but me personally I don't because even if it's considered 'precious' metal, it's such a cheap metal that jewellers sell for sooooo much.  It is worth around $30 per ounce whereas gold is around $1600 and platinum around $1400.  Mind you I also don't consider anything under 14K fine jewelry.  Some silver pieces that are name brands will have better resale value but only because of the name and not really its    real value.
> 
> That's my opinion



Yup, I'm inclined to agree w/ this... The gold K too.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I am very specific on what constitutes "Fine" jewelry.  The only acceptable metals are platinum and 750+ minimum gold.  
I will make an exception for sterling silver IF it is from 1920 or earlier, and set with its original diamonds, or natural precious stones.  
That's my other pet peeve.  An artificial (I'm sorry - "man-made), or radiated stone is costume jewelry.  Yes, your blue diamond or canary diamond is very pretty - but it's still costume because it didn't come out of the ground that color.  Likewise with your lab ruby.
I do have a level of tolerance for fire-treatement, but that's only because it's so hard to find something that isn't



Basically, fine jewelry can be re-made or re-styled if you are bored with it or if it looks too much like something from a previous generation.  For example - turning a stomacher into a necklace or brooch (or both)  You'll destroy costume jewelry if you restyle it.


----------



## HauteMama

^ Agreed. Resale value and brand aside, I don't consider SS to be fine jewelry, nor is 10K gold (many agree that anything under 18K is not considered fine jewelry), nor are many gemstones (diamonds, sapphires, rubies and emeralds are considered fine jewelry as long as they are not "created"... and I may be missing one).


----------



## lolakitten

HauteMama said:


> ^ Agreed. Resale value and brand aside, I don't consider SS to be fine jewelry, nor is 10K gold (many agree that anything under 18K is not considered fine jewelry), nor are many gemstones (diamonds, sapphires, rubies and emeralds are considered fine jewelry as long as they are not "created"... *and I may be missing one)*.



Pearls. I consider good saltwater pearls to be fine jewelry.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

I wear both costume and fine jewelry.
I get it anywhere: Forever21, H&M, Hello Kitty etc. 
I also have some form Chanel.
I'm in my 20's and still studying and often dress quite casually when I'm at uni, so it doesn't make sense to wear my good jewelry everyday.
Costume is cute and fun.

However, when I go out to dinner or a club, I always wear my real jewelry because I am dressed up on such occasions.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lolakitten said:


> Leather bracelets (like the CDCs I bought I never wear) & enamels. I just end up putting them up for sale & buying jewelry from my jeweler.


 I love my exotic CdC but feel that it makes a pretty bold statement.  Really, I have not considered the gold content of either my CdC or my enamels....
While perhaps not fine jewelry, I feel this is sort of in a different class...when I think costume, what brings to mind (for me at least) is cheap kenneth Jay Lane, goldtone/base metal jewelry, etc.
I would not consider freshwater pearls fine..at least not in the same class as aquoya or south seas, at least.

Regardless, it's fun to see what people like to wear/collect


----------



## texasgirliegirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I used to have more costume jewellery but have given away/sold/send to charity shops most of it. The only costume pieces I have now are Hermes leather and enamal bracelets, Chanel necklace and 2 pieces from Swarovski (which I never seem to wear any more). Costume jewellery can look amazing but they don't last long generally and I am really trying to decluster my wardrobe.


I am trying to declutter my entire closet!!
Now I just let my sweet little girls play with the "fun" jewelry that I no longer wear....
They love their "treasures"...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lolakitten said:


> Are you ladies counting your silver as fine or costume? I've always bulked the silver into the costume category


 Great question...I think it depends.
By definition, the costume category includes base metals but some vintage costume jewelry was set in silver.  Then you have David Yurman (which I have tons of and NEVER wear...) which is sterling with semi precious but I really wouldn't consider that costume jewelry....hmmmm.  Honestly, every time I buy another piece of Van Cleef my DH gives me grief about all the DY he purchased back in the early 90's that I NEVER wear...and I have to reassure him that this is different.


----------



## Vintage Leather

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love my exotic CdC but feel that it makes a pretty bold statement.  Really, I have not considered the gold content of either my CdC or my enamels....
> While perhaps not fine jewelry, I feel this is sort of in a different class...when I think costume, what brings to mind (for me at least) is cheap kenneth Jay Lane, goldtone/base metal jewelry, etc.
> I would not consider freshwater pearls fine..at least not in the same class as aquoya or south seas, at least.
> 
> Regardless, it's fun to see what people like to wear/collect



Actually, if you can find KJL from the 80s, it's quite nice.  This last decade has been a dark age for American Costume - pieces are shoddier than ever, with a lot of outsourced production and cheaper materials.  There are still great designs - but I doubt that many pieces will last for more than a decade



texasgirliegirl said:


> Great question...I think it depends.
> By definition, the costume category includes base metals but some vintage costume jewelry was set in silver.  Then you have David Yurman (which I have tons of and NEVER wear...) which is sterling with semi precious but I really wouldn't consider that costume jewelry....hmmmm.  Honestly, every time I buy another piece of Van Cleef my DH gives me grief about all the DY he purchased back in the early 90's that I NEVER wear...and I have to reassure him that this is different.



I do count DY and Tiffany and Links of London and even Georg Jensen as costume pieces.

I think part of my quandary is that I believe fine jewelry is an investment in the commodities market.  A piece of fine jewelry can always be converted to cash - less than you paid, usually - but it can be melted down, remade, restyled - even rebuilt from the setting up. 
If you have to flee in the night, it is small, portable, and is the only true universal currency.


----------



## HauteMama

^ Agreed. Fine jewelry, by definition, is based on materials used and not name. When something is deemed fine jewelry by name or brand alone, that value can be gone at any moment, depending on the tastes and preferences of the time. Fine materials, however, regardless of brand, have been valued for millenia based on weight and purity and/or quality (of stones, for example). While markets will fluctuate, certain materials will ALWAYS hold value, no matter which maker's mark is embossed on the back. This is why SS is not fine jewelry.

However, in the big scheme of things, if you aren't buying your jewelry for its meltdown value, then it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks or likes or classifies as what. My DH bought me a great big citrine for my birthday. Is that fine jewelry? No, as citrines are not considered a precious stone. Does that matter to me? No, as I far prefer citrines to emeralds and most sapphires. By setting a definition of fine jewelry, it isn't intended to devalue whatever someone owns or loves. It is simply a yardstick that has been used for long before I was born and will still be adhered to long after I am gone.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Vintage Leather said:


> Actually, if you can find KJL from the 80s, it's quite nice. *This last decade has been a dark age for American Costume* - pieces are shoddier than ever, with a lot of outsourced production and cheaper materials. There are still great designs - but I doubt that many pieces will last for more than a decade


 
The bolded--so true! Seems like the decline started abruptly about 10 years ago. I was in a dept. store looking at some of the lines I used to love in the '80s and '90s, like 1928, and I couldn't believe what I saw.  Flimsy poorly-made junk. Even Swarovski doesn't seem to be made as nicely as it was back in the '90s which is a crying shame. Can remember when most of the crystals were prong-set rather than glued in place.


----------



## chicinthecity777

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am trying to declutter my entire closet!!
> Now I just let my sweet little girls play with the "fun" jewelry that I no longer wear....
> They love their "treasures"...



That's so sweet!

I seem to be constantly declustering my wardrobe but somehow it's a slower process than clustering!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

I make jewellery, so wear a lot of that as an advertisement  however I know exactly what goes into it and I refuse to wear rubbish. I use a lot of real gemstones which would be really overpriced if made by a big designer, plus I can take them apart and redesign whenever I want. 

If I see a statement piece of fashion jewellery which is made well and I know I will wear and love then I'll buy it. Things like Vivienne Westwood, YSL, Links of London are all fine by me, Primark is not. 

I rarely wear fine jewellery since I'm scared I'll break/lose it, and I don't think I've ever bought much because of that. A lot of the fine jewellery I own has been passed down thought the family.


----------



## chanel-girl

I don't really wear any costume jewelry. I used to have a pair of CZ's that I wore if I was traveling to certain places but now I usually just were pearl studs when I don't real comfortable wearing my diamond studs. I don't really have anything against costume jewelery on other people but personally I prefer things that I know will stand the test of time.


----------



## Engel

I used to, in my teen years, now (23 yo) I regreat most of it. I would only buy it again if it was from some geek fandom of mine (like my Harry Potter custom jewelry), besides that... no, dont ever plan to buy them again.
And I will get one day or two to sort through them to sell and give it away. I want to keep mostly my fine jewelry now.


----------



## mularice

I only have a couple of Hermes bracelets and Chanel pieces that I consider costume jeweller that were gifted to me. Everything else is fine jewellery. It's just the way I have been brought up. I'm quite specific in my taste - I'm very simplistic. The only thing I wear without fail every day is my platinum and diamond tennis bracelet. It is simple but timeless. I wanted one ever since I was young and my Mother obliged me when I was 15. She knew it would last and she also adores tennis bracelets. Unfortunately I lost it when I was 18, freak mishap, never knew what happened to it. But it was replaced and I'm happy to say I still have it. I have variations on it (diamond with ruby/sapphire) to match sets. Again, my Mother believes in sets - ring, bracelet, necklace/pendant and earrings. I also tend to wear a simple Chopard necklace regularly and a Van Cleef & Arpels piece but my hair gets tangled in them lol. I will one day inherit my mothers jewels and I know that even if I do not like her settings I can reset and design them. She has people to source the stones she wants and has some amazing gems. Prices seem to be steady too so great investment that will last a lifetime and beyond. Currently I am sourcing the perfect canary diamond *grin*

I just find I cannot justify some prices for costume pieces, as much as I love Chanel, I would never have bought the pearl necklace because I prefer south sea pearls. I was actually a tiny bit disappointed DBF fell into the Chanel trap but I can't complain really.

I think some people look great accessorising with costume jewellery regardless of whether it's expensive or not - it's just personal preference. For me simplistic pieces suit my overall style best.


----------



## force

necessory


----------



## paper_dollie

I was always against splurging on costume jewelry. I was able to justify buying bits and pieces from House of Harlow but now I've fallen in love with the YSL Arty Oval ring and my costume jewelry addiction is now out of control, I mean look!







Do you think I will regret these purchases once I become older? I currently don't own fine jewelry, but I know I would love to! Especially if its something timeless. What are your favourite fine jewelry pieces?


----------



## Splurgeface

By the definitions set out in this thread its hard to answer that question simply.  If somebody says they wear costume jewellery it could either mean a citrine encrusted pair of branded silver earrings, or it could mean a Hello Kitty pendant from the Pound Shop.


----------



## Eva1991

Gnomesy said:


> Does anyone wear costume or fashion jewellery, or just fine jewellery?
> 
> What kinds of costume jewellery do you wear?
> 
> Where do you buy it from and how much would you spend on 1 piece?




I mix costume and fine jewllery. I buy costume ones from various jewllery shops, usually not super expensive ones! I could never spend more that 100 euros on costume jewllery.

I prefer costume earrings mostly.


----------



## Eva1991

paper_dollie said:


> I was always against splurging on costume jewelry. I was able to justify buying bits and pieces from House of Harlow but now I've fallen in love with the YSL Arty Oval ring and my costume jewelry addiction is now out of control, I mean look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I will regret these purchases once I become older? I currently don't own fine jewelry, but I know I would love to! Especially if its something timeless. What are your favourite fine jewelry pieces?



I don't think you'll regret it! They are pretty edgy pieces that can give a rock vibe to any outfit, even to a plain black dress. I believe you'll get to use them a lot.

Since they're YSL though, they are pretty expensive. I'd probably buy one if I was madly in love with the design but they don't really suit my more subtle style.

As far as fine jewllery lines are concerned, i mostly prefer Cartier and Bulgari. Since I'm 21 and don't work, I do not own any item of these brands BUT I get to "shop" at my mum's jewllery box...


----------



## OVincze

I have sold most of my fine jewelry and wear mostly designer crystal jewelry anymore, I find it a lot more fun and I do not get bored with them as easily, they are beautiful, more showy and colorful, the designs are more unique to me. I especially love Swarovski and Konplott. I do have some antique/vintage silver pieces left that I still wear but again they are unique . I also wear regular costume jewelry if I find them really cheap at fleamarkets, etc. and I find them unique. Swarovski is probably the most formal of what I wear but I tend to buy limited edition pieces from them as well.


----------



## OVincze

Paper Dollie,  honestly I am not sure whether you will regret your choices or not, that depends as people change and so do their tastes. I would say that most people tend to go for fine jewelry as they get older but I was the other way around. I think jewelry is to be enjoyed so you should not feel bad about getting yourself nice costume jewelry you love. Designer/collectible pieces have decent resale value and sometimes selling fine jewelry is hard them selling designer costume. However, addictions do I ever know how you feel, mine got out of control at several times during my life so it is important to say no to yourself at times but at the same time enjoy life within your limits.


----------



## 628628

Since I don't think I'll ever be able to afford big, big stones and parures, I'd still like the look fashion-wise. Costume jewelry is affordable and fashionable. I love statement pieces. What do you have? Please let me see


----------



## 628628

I got this set of necklace and earrings from Anna dello Russo's H&M collection. I bought it secondary from ebay, but it took years to find good emerald costume jewelry. And it wasn't that expensive. Compared to the thousands other designers charged such as Lanvin, this was a cheap buy!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

dont have any pictures right now but i do costume jewelry. can afford more fun variety that way. in terms of big stones/statement piecs, i have some merle o'grady and mawi that would fit the bill.


----------



## 628628

Owen, I definitely need to post some more costume pics. I especially love Lanvin, Marni, Chanel, etc. statement pieces, but they're too expensive. If I had to pay that kind of money, I rather buy real jewels.


----------



## ellebelle89

just purchased this art deco bracelet! in the first picture i'm wearing it with a lapis bead bracelet.  i also tried wearing it as a choker but i'm not sure if I'll ever have the courage to wear it out in public that way :wondering


----------



## sugarspun

I'm wearing my Swarovski oval hoop earrings today! Is there a thread for Swarovski ?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Love this necklace the pic is not great but boy it sparkles like nothing I've seen before lol was limited edition at high street store new look


----------



## desiuny




----------



## desiuny

Can anyone identify this bracelet for me. Thanks


----------



## ellebelle89

desiuny said:


> Can anyone identify this bracelet for me. Thanks



i have no idea what it is, but it's beautiful!


----------



## Stacey D

Wow these pieces are unique. I never seen anything like this before. Very lovely!


----------



## wireshield

I can't post a link to my youtube video of jewelry that I made. But it involves stained glass. With a few tools a lot of ideas can become a work of art. I am not selling anything at the moment, just giving away my creations to my friends.


----------



## tiffanystar

wireshield said:


> I can't post a link to my youtube video of jewelry that I made. But it involves stained glass. With a few tools a lot of ideas can become a work of art. I am not selling anything at the moment, just giving away my creations to my friends.



They sound lovely, your friends are very lucky.

I'm starting to enjoy wearing costume jewellery. I have Stella & Dot necklace & a lola Rose one too. I really adore neon statement necklaces, I've been admiring the ones on etsy. I also would like a necklace from Lamprini that I saw Chiara from the blonde salad blog wearing. I think statement necklaces can be worn formal or casual depending on the design.


----------



## smile4me6

This was created by my friend's daughter...I think it's so gorgeous and creative!!


----------



## Harpertoo

628628 said:


> Since I don't think I'll ever be able to afford big, big stones and parures, I'd still like the look fashion-wise. Costume jewelry is affordable and fashionable. I love statement pieces. What do you have? Please let me see



A little off topic, but are you familiar with Eisenberg?
I think they started off as a side note to dresses and became so popular a line of costume jewelry evolved....anyway my grandmother was a fan, and I have a lot of those pieces. They're very...um, well "of a time". But I've worn them over the years, mainly at Halloween. I'll snap some pics later. Some of the peices are lovely. Many are perhaps over the top. They are very well made though.


----------



## Harpertoo

Here's my favorite piece. I love the Egyptian motif.


----------



## Harpertoo

And the back....


----------



## BigPurseSue

Harpertoo said:


> A little off topic, but are you familiar with Eisenberg?
> I think they started off as a side note to dresses and became so popular a line of costume jewelry evolved....anyway my grandmother was a fan, and I have a lot of those pieces. They're very...um, well "of a time". But I've worn them over the years, mainly at Halloween. I'll snap some pics later. Some of the peices are lovely. Many are perhaps over the top. They are very well made though.


 
Oooh, lucky you! Eisenberg brooches are perhaps the most sought-after vintage costume jewelry among collectors. As you say, extremely well-made and the stones seem to have a special sparkle. Don't ever part with yours. Unless someone offers you a tidy fortune and you're destitute. You should wear them at times other than at Halloween. On the shoulder of a little black dress or a dressy coat. Some clip them onto clutch-style purses. I think they're always in fashion as a chic retro statement. 

The picture of the brooch you posted is gorgeous! Feel free to post more.


----------



## Harpertoo

Some more Eisenberg....apparently looking realistic is not a requirement.
This bright pink has been a favorite with me, my nieces, and now my daughter playing dress-up. Some of the other peices are more subdued and wearable. But maybe not as fun.


----------



## BreadnGem

Harpertoo said:


> Some more Eisenberg....apparently looking realistic is not a requirement.
> This bright pink has been a favorite with me, my nieces, and now my daughter playing dress-up. Some of the other peices are more subdued and wearable. But maybe not as fun.



Wow, these are the nicest costume jewelry I'd ever seen!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Harpertoo said:


> Some more Eisenberg....apparently looking realistic is not a requirement.
> This bright pink has been a favorite with me, my nieces, and now my daughter playing dress-up. Some of the other peices are more subdued and wearable. But maybe not as fun.


 
Omigosh! LOVE the pink!  Your grandmother had marvelous taste. So tell me, do you wear all of these pieces at once? Or would it be too blinding? I can see wearing a couple of these pieces with a plain black dress. Or a white blouse and black skirt. They would turn something very sober into something very dramatic. 

Thank you for posting the pics! They're beautiful! Did your grandmother collect these in recent decades, or did she buy them in the period in which they were made? I'd say 1940s-1950s?


----------



## Pollywaffle

Those Eisenberg pieces are lovely.

Hooray for Grandma for keeping them.


----------



## Harpertoo

BigPurseSue said:


> Omigosh! LOVE the pink!  Your grandmother had marvelous taste. So tell me, do you wear all of these pieces at once? Or would it be too blinding? I can see wearing a couple of these pieces with a plain black dress. Or a white blouse and black skirt. They would turn something very sober into something very dramatic.
> 
> Thank you for posting the pics! They're beautiful! Did your grandmother collect these in recent decades, or did she buy them in the period in which they were made? I'd say 1940s-1950s?



My grandmother would have bought them new. I have an old family and my grandparents' generation definitely did things differently...
I have only worn most of these pieces playing around. Someone else might be able to comment on the original look or styling. There are definitely matching pieces, but I have no idea if they were worn at once. This was a generation that dressed up though....


----------



## Gixxer

Oh I LOVE costume jewellry!!! There seems to be more fun with design and execution, and the care that can go into it and craftsmanship exceeds many 'fine' jewellry brands, and many use real semi precious stones, which is not really costume I suppose but at the same time it's not 'fine' jewellry.

I've collected vintage Miriam Haskell, Iradj Moini, Mesi Jilly, Oscar de la Renta, Lanvin, Arnel Papa, Arek Wolski, Erickson Beamon, Pamela Love, YSL, Dannijo, Hanna Bernhard, and a few others I can't recall off the top of my head... 

I bought a Hannah Bernhard flamingo brooch of vintage swarovski crystals, loved it so much and asked Nathalie to commission a piece. It's a huge articulated coral cod (trout like fish in orange with turquoise spots I caught as a girl on a childhood holiday) and is stunning. She did a stand for it in bronze using vintage Chanel pieces... I should try upload a picture. I am still on the hunt for a cloche to display it in. I've bought two which are too narrow to house it... Though I've never been too taken with Chanel in general, and the prices are a bit too fine jewellry equivalent. As in i have bought an actual south sea pearl strand for the same Chanel equivalent, but the real pearls were larger. Go figure. Though I would never say no to a gift of it! 

I dress quite 'plainly', the odd Marni or JCrew piece notwithstanding, so the pieces aren't competing with much, and my bags are more classic. 

There doesn't seem much love so far so hope we see lots of lovely posts!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I collect costume jewelry check my Instagram pics in the link in my signature x


----------



## natke

I found a great site selling lots of statement jewellery. I bought the vintage cross earrings and skull earrings and u looove them! They are www.lovethyaccessories.co.uk


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

No, never.


----------



## ceb72

No never.


----------



## natke

I wear costume jewellery all the time it's a great way to add interest and bring an outfit together. I especially never go anywhere without a pair of earrings. Because it's cheap to buy I can buy new peices all the time.


----------



## Fioratura

I do love a nice big colorful statement necklace from time to time, but I  never spend over $40 or so, and most are under $20. I like to add add  pops of color to otherwise plain outfits or create different looks from  something simple like an LBD, especially when traveling.  Personally  though, I would never buy designer costume pieces. I would rather put  that money toward better quality. On a side note, while I don't consider  Sterling Silver and semiprecious stones "fine" jewelry exactly, when I  think of costume jewelry I usually think base metal or something that is  plated.


----------



## Missy1726

I have a few "nicer" costume jewelry pieces from Michael korrs, House of Harlow, Henri Bendel, and kate spade but I think i've "graduated" from costume jewelry. However if I see a piece I LOVE I will definitely buy it


----------



## Jesssh

I wear costume jewelry, I guess. I prefer "real" materials and avoid resin, base metal, gold-tone/silver-tone, brass, etc. I do have a couple of pieces that have resin, one with gold-tone, but they were beautifully done. I think those pieces were under $100.

I like heavier weight pieces. If they are small, I'll save my money and opt for solid gold - not the hollow cheaper gold. When I need a larger statement piece, I have had good luck so far with silver and gold-over-silver. I would not pay tens of thousands of dollars for a large solid gold piece - it does not get worn as much because it attracts so much attention, it may trend out, etc. Going with a "costume" piece lets me vary my accessories for the cost of a wardrobe piece, and the ones I buy can often be mistaken for solid gold (if people really thought I would wear a big solid gold piece ).

Most of my silver and gold-over-silver pieces run between $50 and $130. I would do rhodium-plated, gold-over-stainless, probably stainless. I avoid gold over brass or "base metal". The gold may rub off one day - that figures into the price for me. I prefer gold-plated to gold-tone because I want the piece to look like real gold, and, in theory, the part that shows IS real gold. The gold-tone often seems too bright or saturated.

For stones, I would do glass, crystal, freshwater pearls, any natural stone, cz, topaz, mop, even wood or shell material if it seems like it would stand up. I think anything that is natural or non-changing and pretty would work for me. I always worry that resin would yellow over time - another reason to avoid it. I don't mind cleaning silver as long as it can be cleaned without ruining the stones on the piece.

I usually buy the costume pieces on sale or at Hautelook, which can be hit or miss. I have had good luck with a couple of gold-over-silver pieces in the $100 range. The $16 pieces (marked down from $125!) I purchased looked like plastic and glue, so I'm not tempted by those anymore.


----------



## HollySimone

Not really.

I much prefer sterling/gold/platinum and semi or precious stones - fine jewelry -  to costume jewelry. But, I do have a few pieces that people have given me and I make sure to wear occasionally. Also, I do have a couple pieces of jewelry made out of wood or leather that I like. The only other costume jewelry I will wear are some vintage pieces from my grandmother.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

No. I used to buy it but if I wore it I'd break out, or I wouldn't wear it so it would be a waste of money. Everything l own now is either gold or platinum. Well accept for my watch which is steel and gold, but due to price I would still consider it fine jewelry.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I like the way that costume jewelry looks on other people. But definitely not for me. I prefer real gold and diamonds.


----------



## Dilaudid

only the best


----------



## MissFluffyCat

I've been buying and wearing both costume and precious jewellery forever, and I often wear it together too. Or, have one arm & hand with more serious stuff like watch, w-ring & whatever goes with them that day, and the other side with big fun stuff. 

What's 'costume' jewellery anyway? E.g. There's plenty of Chanel or LV jewellery that isnt precious metal, but it costs a packet. Tasteful but affordable stuff from new designers. tasteless OTT pieces made from real precious metals and gems. Jewellery your kids buy or make you that means more than the 5-figure big name pieces. Break boundaries and wear what you love!


----------



## skyqueen

MissFluffyCat said:


> I've been buying and wearing both costume and precious jewellery forever, and I often wear it together too. Or, have one arm & hand with more serious stuff like watch, w-ring & whatever goes with them that day, and the other side with big fun stuff.
> 
> What's 'costume' jewellery anyway? E.g. There's plenty of Chanel or LV jewellery that isnt precious metal, but it costs a packet. Tasteful but affordable stuff from new designers. tasteless OTT pieces made from real precious metals and gems. Jewellery your kids buy or make you that means more than the 5-figure big name pieces. Break boundaries and wear what you love!


Funny...just reading your post, I bought these KJL pieces at Saks F&F (free S&H, too). Think it will look cute this summer with T-shirts and a denim jacket. I plan to wear the turquoise necklace with real turquoise Ippolita drop YG earrings and the white pearl necklace with YG diamond hoops or Michael Good YG long figure 8 earrings.
Nowadays I think you can mix and match as long as it isn't God-awful looking!


----------



## Docjeun

I agree, I buy whatever I like, doesn't matter who makes it as long as the quality is good.  I love Swarovski pieces, one of my favorites.
Beautiful pieces Skyqueen!


----------



## skyqueen

Trulyadiva said:


> I agree, I buy whatever I like, doesn't matter who makes it as long as the quality is good.  I love Swarovski pieces, one of my favorites.
> Beautiful pieces Skyqueen!


Cute and cheap, Truly...thanks!


----------



## babysunshine

I buy and wear costume jewelry for the design itself, majority from Chomel and H&m. But I own three diamond pieces, one of them a vintage heirloom, that I know I can wear everyday and they will still hold up for decades.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I absolutely do!! I have several heirloom pieces and wedding pieces from hubby and his sweet family BUT I definitely break out my costume pieces ever so often. Costume statement earrings and necklaces are, for me, the most effective way to switch up my look! Without having to worry about them getting lost, destroyed by little toddler hands, etc. So, I say Enjoy these costume pieces!


----------



## elisian

I'm a huge costume and unbranded jewelry fan. Anything from handmade lucite earrings to vintage brooches to ceramic bead necklaces: I think it's a lot of fun to pair jewelry with outfits and I have an enormous collection of inexpensive treasures. (I'm not talking about disposable Forever 21 stuff but the $20-150 range: not plastic, but not gold either.) The real gold, pearls, etc don't get nearly as much use.

I prefer high-end/designer clothing, shoes, and handbags, but other than a few "genuine" items like rings and diamond studs, I feel that I'd rather have inexpensive fun jewelry, chosen for its design, than items that are identifiable, have logos, or are simply "blingy" (eg a giant diamond engagement ring). To be totally precise, coated metal items like Hermes Clic Clac are also "costume" jewelry, but they're logo-d in a way I don't prefer, so I'm talking about things chosen for their design, that no one should recognize.

Does anyone else wear costume jewelry? What kind? Why or why not?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Personally no I do not, I am a huge fan of branded jewelry (VCA,Cartier,T+Co..etc) If I were to buy anything different I would think of it as a waste of money.


----------



## EmmieMc

Love costume and unbranded jewelry.  There are so many good manufacturers making fun high quality pieces. They don't have to be attached to a designer or logo for me to love wearing it. 

You are paying for the name a lot of time.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

I love my Chanel brooch & pearl necklaces.I mix the Chanel long pearl necklaces with ropes of real pearls & gold chains.They look lovely with a silk blouse


----------



## Katiesmama

I have got oodles of jewelry, both fine and costume and love it all.   The pieces I've outgrown I've gotten rid of, but I still have jewelry boxes full.    I adore earrings most of all, but lately I've been on a bracelet kick.  I'm pickier about handbags but if the jewelry catches my eye, I don't care who its maker is.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Stopped buying such things when I turned 18. Now I can only choose something like this for a special party if it's required, but not for everyday wear.
When I did buy costume jewelry, I had some Dyrberg/Kern and Swarovski items, but most of them are not in a good condition now.
I prefer delicate jewelry and like the feeling that my platinum and diamonds can last forever when nothing else can.


----------



## C.Eamo

I hardly wear costume jewellery anymore, since it turns my fingers green; something to do with the oxidisation of the skin (not harmful, just annoying.) I recently got a lot of my sisters old costume rings, and fell in love with them. I find putting clear nail polish on the inside helps reduce the green effect on my skin.

Hope that helps


----------



## bougainvillier

Not much. No costume rings or bracelets. Mostly Chanel and some Shourouk necklaces.


----------



## tutushopper

elisian said:


> I'm a huge costume and unbranded jewelry fan. Anything from handmade lucite earrings to vintage brooches to ceramic bead necklaces: I think it's a lot of fun to pair jewelry with outfits and I have an enormous collection of inexpensive treasures. (I'm not talking about disposable Forever 21 stuff but the $20-150 range: not plastic, but not gold either.) The real gold, pearls, etc don't get nearly as much use.
> 
> I prefer high-end/designer clothing, shoes, and handbags, but other than a few "genuine" items like rings and diamond studs, I feel that I'd rather have inexpensive fun jewelry, chosen for its design, than items that are identifiable, have logos, or are simply "blingy" (eg a giant diamond engagement ring). To be totally precise, coated metal items like Hermes Clic Clac are also "costume" jewelry, but they're logo-d in a way I don't prefer, so I'm talking about things chosen for their design, that no one should recognize.
> 
> Does anyone else wear costume jewelry? What kind? Why or why not?



From the time when I was quite young playing in mommy's box of "jewels" to my teen years of wearing fun costume pieces to today, when I love mixing real high jewelry with costume jewelry from family members down to my own purchases.  I've had costume pieces restrung just like you'd do with pearls to keep family "heirloom" pieces going for many more years to come.  When you can't have fun with what you wear, and can't break out of the mold of brands, where is the fun?  I still enjoy playing dress up.


----------



## elisian

tutushopper said:


> From the time when I was quite young playing in mommy's box of "jewels" to my teen years of wearing fun costume pieces to today, when I love mixing real high jewelry with costume jewelry from family members down to my own purchases.  I've had costume pieces restrung just like you'd do with pearls to keep family "heirloom" pieces going for many more years to come.  *When you can't have fun with what you wear, and can't break out of the mold of brands, where is the fun?*  I still enjoy playing dress up.



I agree completely! ^^ And unlike high-end vs low-end clothing, where tailored pieces just fit better, or high-end vs low-end handbags, where more expensive items often just look a lot better (with exceptions, but this is largely true), I just don't believe the same is true of jewelry -- especially when you can get handmade pieces for $30-$200 that are absolutely stunning. For me, indie-designer and no-name jewelry has so much more personality than basic identifiable "designer" pieces. (I mean, have you _seen_ Etsy? )


----------



## Candice0985

I wish I could wear costume jewellery, anything base metal or silver my body reacts to and I break out in a rash and it takes weeks to go away...all for a few hours of wearing a costume necklace or earrings!

so many of my friends have amazing collections of bold fun pieces but alas...I've given up and I stick to my fine jewellery basics instead!


----------



## jetstream7

Mostly I buy/wear costume. I have fine jewelry rings from Cartier & Bvlgari, but even those have costume elements with black ceramic (Cartier trinity) and blue marble (B.Zero). On a day-to-day basis, I&#8217;m usually too lazy to put any jewelry on aside from my watch.


I buy costume vintage (deco rhinestones or gaudy chains) or mall stores (F21, Banana Republic, Charming Charlie, So Good, dept stores, etc&#8230. Those stretchy rhinestone bracelets (I have teeny wrists) are fun but admittedly junky. Going forward I won&#8217;t buy anymore. I consider Kenneth Jay Lane over-priced for the quality. I have one strawberry necklace that was a pseudo-gift, which I rarely wear, and has been pretty beaten up. I have a rope and agate necklace from indie-designer Brook & Lyn: (http://www.polyvore.com/brook_lyn_boutique_surrounded_day/thing?id=34396554), which I also rarely wear.


I collect Baccarat jewelry, especially the older all crystal pieces that they don&#8217;t seem to produce anymore. Those I&#8217;ll spend $100+ on.


----------



## sctiger

I have always had to wear earrings that are at least 14 carat gold.  Anything less will make my ears hurt and usually cause infection.  All other types of jewelry are fine.  I love wearing all kinds of jewelry.  I love my expensive pieces of jewelry.  But also love wearing costume jewelry that I can mix and match.


----------



## aerinha

My collection is a mix of all price ranges and decades.  I have to wear gold in my ears and even that is sometimes problematic.  I may have to look into platinum earrings.  Sometimes base metal or even sterling will make the skin between my fingers burn, but my reaction varies.  I almost think it ties to hormonal changes.  No issues with necklaces or bracelets/ watches though.


----------



## EmmieMc

Platinum bothers my ears more than 14K gold sometime.


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

I have some of my grandmother's Coro pieces and I have a few from when I was younger but otherwise I really only wear the real thing.  

I do from time to time though test out looks with the costume stuff as others had mentioned.


----------



## suchi

I have been experimenting with costume jewelry recently courtesy a jewelry monthly subscription box and have to admit they are a lot more fun than the fine jewelry I own.


----------



## Joule

I have only one piece: a cloisonnee elephant pendant on a silk cord that belonged to my grandmother. She never wore it; I'm sure it was a gift. I don't have the first clue how to wear something like this, but I remember it being tucked away with her other necklaces. Since it was hers, I'll keep it forever.


----------



## Shelovesbling

I cannot wear costume jewelry of any kind.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Other than some silver pieces I never where plated or costume jewelry.  I do have a few strands of semi-precious stones but they’re strung on silk, silver or leather.


----------



## nvie

I love Chanel costume jewelry and Hermes bangles/bracelets.


----------



## Bambieee

Plated costume jewelry is a no go for me. I wear a little choker from F21 that I picked up for a last minute event but in general, I don't anymore. I can't deal with turning or cheap clasps. Drives me nuts. Plus I'm allergic to most.

I have a rule that if I can't shower in it, I don't want it.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Bambieee said:


> Plated costume jewelry is a no go for me. I wear a little choker from F21 that I picked up for a last minute event but in general, I don't anymore. I can't deal with turning or cheap clasps. Drives me nuts. Plus I'm allergic to most.
> 
> I have a rule that if I can't shower in it, I don't want it.


Lol, I'm sorry but that's a silly rule. Emeralds, pearls, opals are all too delicate to shower in. But surgical-grade stainless steel would be perfectly fine.


----------



## Jujuma

I thinks it’s cool to mix whatever you love and whatever makes you happy! Same rule for dressing. If it makes you happy and feel good, wear it!


----------



## Tropigal3

I enjoy wearing the bolder statement pieces and buying costume stuff allows me to frequently change things up.  My earrings have to be gold, silver or platinum though because my piercing tends to get red and sore with anything else.  But with necklaces and bracelets no problem.


----------



## leechiyong

On occasion.  I'm obsessed with neon pink and the options for that with fine jewelry are few.  I wear what I love.


----------



## pomeline

I know many here have expensive luxury jewellery from famous brands but I want to start a thread for all of us proud owners of costume jewellery. I see no problem owning and wearing good quality "fake" jewellery instead of splurging on expensive stuff, even though I do own expensive pieces too. I still find wearing the more affordable pieces easier and more care-free than running to the bank to fetch my diamonds and other gems from the vault whenever there's an occasion to wear them.

I know many royals and aristocrats even wear copies of their priceless pieces on festive occasions especially when they travel simply because there's less of a risk. This article was interesting:

COSTUME JEWELRY IN THE GEORGIAN ERA

I just received a lovely cz riviere necklace today with beautiful heart-shaped stones and I couldn't be happier. Would I love to own a real one with diamonds? Yes and no. Buying a similar one with about 50 carats of diamonds would cost me an arm and a leg and I cannot imagine how much I'd worry losing it.
Also, I feel a bit better wearing fake knowing that Princess Margaret had a few costume pieces that were sold after her death so looks like she wasn't shunning costume jewellery either:

A WHITE PASTE RIVIERE

Feel free to share your thoughts and your pieces. If there is already another thread about this topic (couldn't find one), please do merge this one with it.


----------



## pomeline

No-one? Well, sorry for making everyone clutch their pearls!   I'm still hoping someone might get on board.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Clutching my faux pearls of course. Give it time. I’ve talked with a couple of other vintage jewellery enthusiasts on the forum  before. Here are two of my brooches. I’d also love to get some Lea stein fox brooches in celluloid


----------



## jelliedfeels

Like this


----------



## Gimmethebag

I have some nice real jewelry but I enjoy good costume jewelry too.

I bought a costume rainbow ring off Amazon to see how much I would wear it or if it’s an Instagram trend. I wore it for months straight and had my local jeweler create a replica for me in white gold with sapphires and semi-precious colored gemstones. IMHO, costume is also a great way to test drive a style before spending $$$$ on something with less resale value.


----------



## leechiyong

Not sure how I missed this thread, but I think costume jewelry serves a different purpose than fine or high jewelry.  My daily wear is generally dainty fine jewelry as I like not having to worry about tarnishing metal, but I enjoy costume jewelry when I want something bolder without having to fret too much about it.  Plus, it's easier to find things in my favorite color, hot pink.

Here are a few of my favorites in my collection:


----------



## pomeline

Here's my carefree cubic zirconia riviere. I can't get the shine to show on photos. I have considered getting some heartshaped cz stud earrings in silver to go with the necklace but is that too matchy-matchy? I don't know what style of earrings would go with the necklace as it's sort of modern while still timeless.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Gimmethebag said:


> I have some nice real jewelry but I enjoy good costume jewelry too.
> 
> I bought a costume rainbow ring off Amazon to see how much I would wear it or if it’s an Instagram trend. I wore it for months straight and had my local jeweler create a replica for me in white gold with sapphires and semi-precious colored gemstones. IMHO, costume is also a great way to test drive a style before spending $$$$ on something with less resale value.


You are so right on this. I was always wary about the weight of jewellery but the other thing is some shapes are much easier to wear than others. I couldn’t see myself wearing a marquise cut ring ever but I’m fine with a wishbone ring - it’s good to work your shapes out


----------



## jelliedfeels

I also think the thing about costume is that there are so many materials which make nice jewellery but are never going to be high end. I really like a lot of vintage celluloid plus shell and wood.

I’ve got into Jade recently (definitely TPF influenced) but I’ve also found an interest in enamel bangles & bangles in general, here’s my pair of the day…


----------



## 880

pomeline said:


> I know many here have expensive luxury jewellery from famous brands but I want to start a thread for all of us proud owners of costume jewellery. I see no problem owning and wearing good quality "fake" jewellery instead of splurging on expensive stuff, even though I do own expensive pieces too. I still find wearing the more affordable pieces easier and more care-free than running to the bank to fetch my diamonds and other gems from the vault whenever there's an occasion to wear them.
> 
> I know many royals and aristocrats even wear copies of their priceless pieces on festive occasions especially when they travel simply because there's less of a risk. This article was interesting:
> 
> COSTUME JEWELRY IN THE GEORGIAN ERA
> 
> I just received a lovely cz riviere necklace today with beautiful heart-shaped stones and I couldn't be happier. Would I love to own a real one with diamonds? Yes and no. Buying a similar one with about 50 carats of diamonds would cost me an arm and a leg and I cannot imagine how much I'd worry losing it.
> Also, I feel a bit better wearing fake knowing that Princess Margaret had a few costume pieces that were sold after her death so looks like she wasn't shunning costume jewellery either:
> 
> A WHITE PASTE RIVIERE
> 
> Feel free to share your thoughts and your pieces. If there is already another thread about this topic (couldn't find one), please do merge this one with it.


briony Raymond specializes in vintage cartier and VCA as well as her own designs of precious jewelry. But, she also proudky displays some gorgeous vintage antique paste jewelry


----------



## KaththeeT

pomeline said:


> I know many here have expensive luxury jewellery from famous brands but I want to start a thread for all of us proud owners of costume jewellery. I see no problem owning and wearing good quality "fake" jewellery instead of splurging on expensive stuff, even though I do own expensive pieces too. I still find wearing the more affordable pieces easier and more care-free than running to the bank to fetch my diamonds and other gems from the vault whenever there's an occasion to wear them.
> 
> I know many royals and aristocrats even wear copies of their priceless pieces on festive occasions especially when they travel simply because there's less of a risk. This article was interesting:
> 
> COSTUME JEWELRY IN THE GEORGIAN ERA
> 
> I just received a lovely cz riviere necklace today with beautiful heart-shaped stones and I couldn't be happier. Would I love to own a real one with diamonds? Yes and no. Buying a similar one with about 50 carats of diamonds would cost me an arm and a leg and I cannot imagine how much I'd worry losing it.
> Also, I feel a bit better wearing fake knowing that Princess Margaret had a few costume pieces that were sold after her death so looks like she wasn't shunning costume jewellery either:
> 
> A WHITE PASTE RIVIERE
> 
> Feel free to share your thoughts and your pieces. If there is already another thread about this topic (couldn't find one), please do merge this one with it.


I own and collect every kind and type of jewelry made and I love it all.   I collect new costume, designer costume, cheap customer, vintage costume, high end collector costume, antique costume, out and out fake stuff made to look like the real thing, along with fine jewelry, vintage fine jewelry and antique fine jewelry.  Then there are my handmade pieces that are new that don't fit into any of the other categories easily.   My faux and costume pieces (there is a difference in my opinion) make me feel just as beautiful as my fine jewelry.  Many costume pieces especially designer costume,  are more expensive than most fine jewelry.  A lot of fine jewelry is really just junk that will go out of style and be worth no more than melt value, whereas some costume pieces are exquisitely made heirloom quality treasures.  So I reject the snobbery associated with fine jewelry.  Wear what makes you feel beautiful.


----------



## KaththeeT

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Lol, I'm sorry but that's a silly rule. Emeralds, pearls, opals are all too delicate to shower in. But surgical-grade stainless steel would be perfectly fine.


I agree.   I own emerald, pearls and opals and I wouldn't dream of showering, sleeping, cleaning, vacuuming, exercising, cooking or even taking in the groceries in any of them.  Actually I won't do any of those things wearing any of my jewelry, except my gold band wedding ring which I never remove.   

The first thing I do when I come in the house is take off all my jewelry.   The last thing I do before I leave is put on my jewelry.  Wearing it around the house, scratches up your pieces and ruins them.   


My mother used to wear her engagement ring 24/7 and when I was a little girl I heard her screaming for me to come into the bathroom.  I opened the door and my mother was standing there wearing just a towel and she was holding out her left hand and I saw the ugliest thing I could imagine, four empty prongs.  She was hysterical lamenting that there was no use as she had cleaned the bathtub with Ajax and rinsed it out.   I knelt down and instantly I saw her one carat diamond (that was back when no one had a full carat diamond) sparkling in the gritty tub.   I picked it up and handed it to her.  Knowing what I know now,  the Ajax acted as a lubricant and just slipped the stone from the setting.  The same thing can happen if you garden in your jewelry.  The soil just rubs the stones right out of the setting.   

So I am very careful with all my jewelry not just the costume pieces that might tarnish.


----------



## KaththeeT

leechiyong said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread, but I think costume jewelry serves a different purpose than fine or high jewelry.  My daily wear is generally dainty fine jewelry as I like not having to worry about tarnishing metal, but I enjoy costume jewelry when I want something bolder without having to fret too much about it.  Plus, it's easier to find things in my favorite color, hot pink.
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites in my collection:
> View attachment 5109856
> View attachment 5109857
> View attachment 5109858
> View attachment 5109861
> View attachment 5109862


You have such beautiful hands!  The rose gold bracelet with the gypsy set stones looks like fine jewelry.  It is beautiful either way.   All your pieces are lovely.  The dragon pendant necklace looks like fine jewelry too.   The enamel bracelet reminds me of Les Nereides pieces.   I have a few of their earrings and necklaces too.  I want a bracelet but I have been waiting for just the right piece.    I love to wear the necklaces layered with fine jewelry.  If I think a fine piece is too dressy,  I will layer it with my Les Nereides pieces and it really helps make the fine pieces look more fun.   I think you might like Michal Negrin pieces as well.  I love them and get more compliments on my Negrin pieces than any other jewelry I wear except my 8mm CZ earrings.  Those get a lot of compliments too.  You can trust the Negrin pieces on eBay, but sadly nearly all or maybe all the Les Nereides on eBay is fake.   Thank you for sharing your pieces.  I would love to do it too if I could figure out how to air drop photos from my phone to my computer.


----------



## gabz

I actually quite like kendra scott pieces


----------



## leechiyong

KaththeeT said:


> You have such beautiful hands!  The rose gold bracelet with the gypsy set stones looks like fine jewelry.  It is beautiful either way.   All your pieces are lovely.  The dragon pendant necklace looks like fine jewelry too.   The enamel bracelet reminds me of Les Nereides pieces.   I have a few of their earrings and necklaces too.  I want a bracelet but I have been waiting for just the right piece.    I love to wear the necklaces layered with fine jewelry.  If I think a fine piece is too dressy,  I will layer it with my Les Nereides pieces and it really helps make the fine pieces look more fun.   I think you might like Michal Negrin pieces as well.  I love them and get more compliments on my Negrin pieces than any other jewelry I wear except my 8mm CZ earrings.  Those get a lot of compliments too.  You can trust the Negrin pieces on eBay, but sadly nearly all or maybe all the Les Nereides on eBay is fake.   Thank you for sharing your pieces.  I would love to do it too if I could figure out how to air drop photos from my phone to my computer.


Thank you!

I do like Michal Negrin pieces.   It's been awhile, but I loved visiting the boutique in Las Vegas before it closed whenever I was there.  The pieces are so distinct and romantic.

Another fashion jewelry designer I love is Holly Yashi.  She uses niobium to produce uniquely colored pieces.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

My small collections


----------

